# How to catch walleyes



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

i was fishing last night and this guy kept on pulling in walleyes with a jig and a swifle tail and i was wondering how u use them jig them on the bottom or real them in really slow?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

ghostbuster said:


> i was fishing last night and this guy kept on pulling in walleyes with a jig and a swifle tail and i was wondering how u use them jig them on the bottom or real them in really slow?


You can do it either way, and at times one will work better than the other.

Did you notice him jigging it or slow reeling?


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

he was kinda reeling it fast with a little jig in between do i tried doing that for like for ever then i went home


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

try it both ways, bound to get it right evenualy


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

ghostbuster said:


> he was kinda reeling it fast with a little jig in between do i tried doing that for like for ever then i went home


Were you jigging at the sheyenne?


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

no i was at a lake in watertown Sd
well i was trying new things for this weekend bc i'm going night fishing friday night at the Nig Stone opener witch starts at 12:00 midnight so..


----------

